# Pilote table



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi

We have a Pilote Explorateur Diamond and whilst the vehicle is huge the table is also huge. Even though it's on a sliding head you have to shuffle sideways to get passed it. It seats 7 to 8!! One for 4 would be fine.

We need to replace it with something smaller. The size of the sliding system means that that system cannot be used with a smaller table. Drop leaves would be fine.

I have spoken with our Dealer whose first reply was £700 - ouch!! They are "reviewing" that!

We don't want a "fold-up-and-put-away" table

If I have to I will fabricate one myself but as life is busy does anyone know of a bespoke motorhome table maker?

...or any other suggestions. 

HyFy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Could you post a photo to give us a better idea of the problem, not all of us know the layout.

cabby


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Had the same problem with my Hymer. Had a table made to my measurements by Rainbow Conversions, then bought a Fiamma base, pole and socket for the bottom of the table. Takes seconds to put up/take down and wouldn't be without it.

Mike


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for that *Cabby*. I will get some pictures and post them. I see it as rather like a table that I used to have in a boat with two side drop down elements sitting on the existing pole. The layout is poorly portrayed in the current Pilote online brochure. I will scan the 2013 version and post it.

Thanks also to *javea*. I need to come up with a design as above and see if they can oblige. If not I will buy one of their table tops and insert my own piano hinges to achieve the required!! I think that I would have preferred something a bit more substantial than the 15mm ply version they advertise but...

Thanks for your help...

HyFy


----------

